# vacu vin bottle stoppers/pump



## derunner (Oct 1, 2012)

Does anyone know if these work? I did a search for them and did not see any reviews of them in the product section.

Is that because none of you let a bottle be half empty?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 1, 2012)

Use mine all the time. I do think it helps.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 2, 2012)

derunner..

I love my Vacu Vin pump & stoppers. Got my first set probably about 1997. Now have 2 pumps (or is it 3), and 7 or 8 stoppers. We often have a bottle or two of wine under a Vacu Vin stopper. Sometimes for quite a while. I have no idea when the bottle of port currently on the counter was opened (spring?), but I expect it to be just fine whenever we get around to having some more. 

One problem....the modern stoppers do not fit a Stelvin style screw cap bottle. The old ones (from before 2007) work well on those bottles.

The Niagara College Teaching Winery used to sell the Vacu Vin pump & stoppers. Last time that I was there (probably about a year ago), they had switched to another brand (sorry I don't know the brand name) because they were using Stelvin screw tops for their whites (and maybe more).

Steve


----------



## TonyP (Oct 2, 2012)

Mine is very helpful. I saw a video once where a guy used a vacu vin to check for residual when he degassed and to release any small amount of remaining CO2.

I've used it in the same way and it's worked nicely for me. The vacu vin fits well enough on a bung or carboy cap.

Tony P.


----------



## robie (Oct 2, 2012)

When coupled with a S-style air lock, they also work well for degassing a carboy of wine.


----------



## TonyP (Oct 2, 2012)

robie said:


> When coupled with a S-style air lock, they also work well for degassing a carboy of wine.



It fits on air 3-piece airlock, as well. (Which is what I use.) I just find it easier to to attach it to the bung or cap.

Tony


----------



## euphio (Oct 2, 2012)

This is a really good idea - never thought about it but it makes perfect sense.
I shall try it on the Sangiovese I have in bulk aging right now to see if I can pull a little more CO2 out.


----------



## derunner (Oct 2, 2012)

robie said:


> When coupled with a S-style air lock, they also work well for degassing a carboy of wine.



Do you use the air lock vs a bung so that when you release the vaccum the incoming air all goes through the water trap? Would you have to release the vaccum slowly for it to avoid sucking the water into the carboy?


----------



## TonyP (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm interested in seeing Robie's response. I don't think it could be effective with liquid in the middle.

Tony P.


----------



## saddlebronze (Oct 3, 2012)

I use them for opened bottles of wine and for checking degassing level. Works great for both.


----------



## robie (Oct 3, 2012)

derunner said:


> Do you use the air lock vs a bung so that when you release the vaccum the incoming air all goes through the water trap? Would you have to release the vaccum slowly for it to avoid sucking the water into the carboy?



You would use an air lock without any liquid in it. The only reason to use an air lock for this is the S-type air lock is just the right size to fit the VacuVin's stopper.

If you go to one of our sponsor's website - finevinewines.com, there are some good videos, which show George using the VacuVin to degas. I would recommend watching all his videos.


----------



## derunner (Oct 8, 2012)

i picked up a vacu vin over the weekend. Seems to work nicely with the wine bottles. I tried on the carboy i just degassed Friday, but it was so full I could no get many pumps in. I would guess it is best use this for degassing test before topping off.

Thanks to all who replied to my thread.


----------



## Nan (Aug 3, 2018)

Hmm... I tried to use it on a 1 gallon carboy, but it doesn't fit the top opening and it won't fit in the hole of the bung either. Can it be used this way ? Can some post a link or picture of how to use one on a 1 gallon carboy? Thanks.


----------



## tjgaul (Aug 3, 2018)

The stoppers won't fit tightly in a one gal (4L) jug, but if you place it properly (it helps to have a little wetness and spin it around) and press down firmly you can get the vacuum started. Once started it will hold itself in place until you break the seal. Some stoppers seem to work better than others. I bought some aftermarket compatible stoppers on eBay and they fit more snugly and work very well. 




On a carboy you can use a vacu-vin stopper placed inside of a universal carboy bung. It takes a little practice, but it works. You definitely need some extra headspace if you are using this to degas a carboy. If the foam swells up to the stopper you will lose suction and have to start over.


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 3, 2018)

Nan said:


> Hmm... I tried to use it on a 1 gallon carboy, but it doesn't fit the top opening and it won't fit in the hole of the bung either. Can it be used this way ? Can some post a link or picture of how to use one on a 1 gallon carboy? Thanks.



If your making homemade wine then I’ll assume you are somewhat crafty by nature. Seems like there’s always an opportunity to rig something up here.
Those stoppers shape & sizes can vary. Many of em fit nicely on the inside of the universal bungs, tho these bungs don’t fit the 1gal jugs. But you can easily rig something up to make it work.
I’ve shaved down the taper on a universal bung to use on a 1 gal with a baccuvin stopper. And I also drilled a new hole to accept a stopper in solid bungs too——- whatever it takes to make it work. Doesn’t need to be perfect either— just as long as u get a seal. No rules in winemaking right? Just guidelines  here’s a couple pics.


----------



## KevinL (Aug 3, 2018)

I just clip the bottom off of the vacu-vin and then drop it into the top of a universal carboy bung. It fits rather nicely, and once I start pumping a vacuum is created. To break the seal I just place the hand pump on top of the rubber thingy and rock it back and forth. Problem is it takes quite a bit of hand pumping to get the gas out, but the results were great.


----------



## Ajmassa (Aug 3, 2018)

KevinL said:


> I just clip the bottom off of the vacu-vin and then drop it into the top of a universal carboy bung. It fits rather nicely, and once I start pumping a vacuum is created. To break the seal I just place the hand pump on top of the rubber thingy and rock it back and forth. Problem is it takes quite a bit of hand pumping to get the gas out, but the results were great.



That’s a nice tip. It can be a hassle to get it on otherwise. 
I actually didn’t degas much with em, I let nature do that. But what I liked em for was removing headspace and keeping under vacuum. But since I bought a pump only the thing my vuccuvin does now is collect dust. 
The one-way valve in the stopper is essentially doing the same job. I actually need to find some more of those valves and make myself a few more.


----------



## mainshipfred (Aug 4, 2018)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> That’s a nice tip. It can be a hassle to get it on otherwise.
> I actually didn’t degas much with em, I let nature do that. But what I liked em for was removing headspace and keeping under vacuum. But since I bought a pump only the thing my vuccuvin does now is collect dust.
> The one-way valve in the stopper is essentially doing the same job. I actually need to find some more of those valves and make myself a few more.



I have these in my saved searches. Shipping is more then the valves so I'm waiting to see if have an interest in anything else they offer.

https://www.usplastic.com/catalog/i...EqMLxtEfHV1us9CJSF5WUXBDLgQ2sX5waAs4CEALw_wcB


----------

